# Help me decide on the right .40 S&W for CC for me



## theblakester (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a G22 and I love it. Im currently in the process of getting my CHL, so I will be purchasing a smaller sized pistol in the next few months. I think I wanna stay with the .40S&W caliber and love the Glocks, but I know there are some other good ones too. I'm thinkin either a G27, Kahr MK40, or a Taurus PT140 Millennium pro, but I'm really not that educated on all of the pros and cons and other options. What do you guys think?? help me narrow down my choices and give me some reasons why one might be better than another.
THanks!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you already have a Glock, consider staying with what you are already familiar and proficient with, might find a range that rents and try some others....JJ


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I would say just stick with the Glock. A full sized handgun really isn't that much harder to conceal. Also if you are a Glock fan then it probably wouldn't hurt to get the G27. If you are wanting something different than a Glock to carry check out the XD .40 compact and the M&P .40c. Walther also makes a PPS in a compact .40. I would get any of those before I would ever get Kahr much less a Taurus.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Kahr K-40 that I carry occasionally. It works the same as a Glock, is all steel, and is reliable and accurate.


----------

